# April Custom Knife Giveaway!!!!!!!!!!!



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Alright guys, here's the deal........

The custom made skinning knife pictured below, along with a leather sheath will be shipped to someone here on 2Cool.

*So here is how it's going to work:* 
Guess a random number between 1 and 1000, the person coming *closest to that number without going over* between now and 5:00 pm Friday, will win the knife. Until that time, only me, TXpalerider and Trouthunter will know the winning number. On Friday, I will post the winning number. At that time, the winner can PM his mailing address to me and will be sent the knife. No strings attached.

*RULES:*

Post up only one (1) number between 1 and 1000 on this thread between now and 5:00 pm Friday, April 10th
Posting multiple numbers will disqualify you
Posting under multiple handles (burn handles) will disqualify you (IP addresses will be checked)
In case of a tie (which should not happen) the person to post the winning number first will win
The time listed on the actual posts will be the official time used to end the giveaway and to break ties.
So, post up your lucky number and Good Luck!!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

678 - you can just go ahead and mail it now.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

356.


----------



## ol billy (Jun 14, 2005)

578


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

13


----------



## FORD1 (May 15, 2007)

777


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

381


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

RogerB said:


> 678 - you can just go ahead and mail it now.


You want it so you can give it to KW


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

433


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

403


----------



## Mike Oxbig (Jan 7, 2006)

202


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

46


----------



## bigjim75 (Jul 22, 2008)

789


----------



## Team Binnion (Jun 3, 2004)

*366*

366


----------



## billtexwc (Jul 1, 2008)

873


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

683


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

342


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

99


----------



## diamondback7 (Jul 22, 2004)

*270*

270


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

613


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*268*

268


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

464


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

701


----------



## NWPescador (Jun 8, 2007)

697 Thanks


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

419


----------



## CAJUN THUNDER (Sep 6, 2006)

345


----------



## shepco (Dec 8, 2004)

777


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

847


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

State_Vet said:


> You want it so you can give it to KW


haw! now that's funny! - actually, I thought I'd raffle it off along with a hat with original signature :ac550: - like the hat I got you:slimer:


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*330*

330


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

392


----------



## Briscoe (May 26, 2005)

768


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

17


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

606


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

308


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

2


----------



## Teksyn (Aug 20, 2005)

732


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

625


----------



## pccurr (Jul 3, 2006)

378


----------



## TRIPLE L (Jul 1, 2005)

777


----------



## Mantaray (Aug 29, 2004)

215


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

387


----------



## bcspider (Aug 23, 2005)

888


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

113 .....thanks for the offer.....2cool


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

825


----------



## rippin lips jr (Feb 5, 2006)

29


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

392


----------



## Procrastinator (Jun 30, 2008)

2


----------



## Treybig23 (Dec 26, 2007)

819


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

441....very cool, Stumpy. Thanks.


----------



## gm (Jun 26, 2004)

597


----------



## lunatic (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks again,Stumpy !!! 271


----------



## IMBIT2 (Aug 12, 2005)

19


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

242


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

985


----------



## Matteo (Feb 22, 2006)

500


----------



## 7Lfarm (Mar 16, 2009)

*:clover:#124 Thanks for the offer*


----------



## Tunakilla (May 22, 2004)

150


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

514

not bein' greedy, George..just wanna try and 'breed' it with the 'Brisket Bruiser' you already laid on me....LOL


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

*missed it bye 101 last time*

217


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> 514
> 
> not bein' greedy, George..just wanna try and 'breed' it with the 'Brisket Bruiser' you already laid on me....LOL


What ya want little steak knives running around:tongue:


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

207


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

*Feeln*

306


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

24


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

890!


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

*knife*

257


----------



## EGT Limited (Jul 30, 2004)

52. You can go ahead and send me the knife since I know I won with my lucky number.


----------



## Jaytoke (Oct 24, 2007)

223


----------



## Samson (Aug 21, 2007)

355


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

728
If'en I dont win can I buy one?


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

640. thanks for doing this!


----------



## MartyMar (Mar 25, 2007)

714
Nice lookin' knife, thanks,
MartyMar


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

huntr4life said:


> 207


Talk about greedy


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

686 for me


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

324


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

*234*

nice knife


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

170


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

230


----------



## fishingfred (Jul 16, 2007)

911


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

243 my next caliber rifle


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

11

Thanks for giving us this opportunity!


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

301


----------



## frenzyfinder (Jul 8, 2008)

373


----------



## Aeropal (Jun 20, 2008)

420


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

659


----------



## czechoil (Dec 11, 2008)

*Knife*

410; (4/10/09)


----------



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

389


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

503


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

BR549


----------



## Krzystang (Jan 13, 2009)

127


----------



## onesourceoil (Apr 22, 2005)

794


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

319


----------



## Randsims (Oct 7, 2007)

I will go 442


----------



## BigTexasBuck12 (Dec 9, 2007)

874


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

708


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

384


----------



## Stretch (May 22, 2004)

185


----------



## dang_ol (Jul 14, 2008)

*416*

416 my birthday. 
plus 3 people have already used 777


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

*guess*

911


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

497


----------



## houstonhunter (Apr 15, 2007)

State_Vet said:


> Alright guys, here's the deal........
> 
> The custom made skinning knife pictured below, along with a leather sheath will be shipped to someone here on 2Cool.
> 
> ...


696:texasflag


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

249


----------



## wacky-worm (Mar 10, 2008)

428


----------



## Fishin' Fool (Oct 30, 2005)

611


----------



## NicklesOSU (Jun 3, 2008)

317


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

333

Thanks stumpy


----------



## Cactus (Jan 16, 2006)

389


----------



## b0whunter (Mar 7, 2005)

26.........show me the money!


----------



## Cardiff (Aug 10, 2006)

525


----------



## explorer21 (Feb 20, 2005)

427


----------



## T-Bow (Oct 29, 2007)

220


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

757
Very nice knife!


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

My guess is 75


----------



## farmdude (Mar 25, 2008)

15


----------



## leadweight (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm going with 298!
Thanks


----------



## twwp (Jul 12, 2007)

7


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

806


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

51


----------



## Pappagimp (Dec 14, 2006)

194


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

449

Thanks for the chance! Very nice custom...

T-BONE


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

526


----------



## Outklassed (Jan 13, 2007)

804


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

723


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

567


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

huntr4life said:


> 207


Scott - you're supposed to pick a number. Not tell everyone how many Stumpy originals you already have!


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

*469*

469!!!

Thanks for the opportunity, they are great looking knives.


----------



## tarboy55 (Jan 10, 2009)

592


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I may have a spot available on my lease if I don't win this...LOL :cheers:


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

*327*

327

Sweet knife. Thanks for the chance to win it. Lucky number is my favorite Chevy engine of all time.


----------



## falconkid (Jun 23, 2004)

888


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

my best guess is 458


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

999


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

87


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

I'll go with 333.


----------



## danduhman (Jan 19, 2007)

888


----------



## ToYoungToRetire (Aug 11, 2005)

27


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

39...WW


----------



## Crab Trap (May 7, 2006)

729:texasflag


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

676 IS MY GUESS.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

921


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

229


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

3


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*#*

863:dance:


----------



## kingfish007 (Jul 1, 2005)

13


----------



## Coniption (Aug 23, 2005)

454 Thanks!


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

666
thank you.


----------



## DV04 (Jun 12, 2007)

277


----------



## j-haynie (Sep 5, 2008)

213


----------



## RG (Jun 7, 2006)

415 tax day


----------



## kaptin krunch (May 23, 2004)

644


----------



## kenner27 (May 29, 2006)

127


----------



## mark waring (Jul 31, 2006)

484


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

37


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

109, Thanks


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

*300*


----------



## TK18 (Jun 12, 2006)

322


----------



## NewFisher (May 28, 2004)

*Knife*

898


----------



## quickstix (Dec 23, 2007)

*my number is.*

361:texasflag


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

1


----------



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

*knife guess*

736


----------



## baycrusn (Feb 3, 2006)

same number as last time # 516


----------



## kpfishin (Mar 23, 2006)

385


----------



## recoveringbassfisher (Dec 17, 2008)

243


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

713


----------



## swtmike (Jul 20, 2005)

1


----------



## badgens (May 4, 2006)

#666


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

328


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

685


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

490. Thanks Stumpy.


----------



## ronrob (Jul 30, 2004)

419


----------



## 2410Rider (Apr 2, 2009)

524


----------



## corndog 69 (Jul 14, 2008)

988


----------



## Aggie_Snowman'04 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Winner Winner Chicken Dinner*

Sign me up for that that good looking knife!

881


----------



## Capt.Cook (May 27, 2004)

396


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

315


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

37.1


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

831


----------



## mowers99 (Jan 30, 2008)

222


----------



## txcowpoke (Sep 18, 2007)

913


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

069


----------



## bostonwhaler (Aug 24, 2006)

69


----------



## tightline80 (Mar 7, 2008)

729


----------



## greg77 (May 22, 2006)

77


----------



## fisHRman (Aug 11, 2005)

794


----------



## sofa king (Aug 25, 2005)

808


----------



## GOT EM' (Oct 15, 2008)

685


----------



## Ingledink91 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Gun*

249


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

469


----------



## Vee3 (Mar 15, 2005)

837


----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

411 .... THANKS


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

275


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

161


----------



## reddrum (Aug 11, 2005)

68


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

128......


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

158


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

555

and for those of you that don;t want to go thru the same pain i did to make sure i didn't dupe a number .. here's everthing before me



> 1 twice
> 2 twice
> 3
> 7
> ...


----------



## captn mark (Jun 22, 2006)

272


----------



## kfigeley (Jun 18, 2006)

112


----------



## NTexHunter (Feb 24, 2009)

944


----------



## Whiskey7 (Aug 16, 2004)

3


----------



## River Fisher (Aug 22, 2006)

*926*

926


----------



## asnow06 (Nov 6, 2006)

619


----------



## Tator Salad (Apr 13, 2008)

624 Thanks


----------



## Cbhs20 (Dec 11, 2007)

680


----------



## collegeboy (May 26, 2004)

998


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

62, the # of wins the Astros will get this year .


----------



## gander (Aug 23, 2006)

317


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

45!


----------



## fannin (Jul 12, 2006)

641


----------



## browing68 (Oct 8, 2008)

968


----------



## JWHITE (Oct 17, 2006)

828


----------



## BuckShot (Jan 7, 2005)

123


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

:texasflag213


----------



## Mo City Rick (Sep 3, 2008)

74


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

675


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

227


----------



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

312.........winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## Bay Front (Apr 15, 2005)

576


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

576


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

WOW Bay_Front I didnt even see yours when I guessed! I will go with 76


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

876


----------



## radarman (Apr 24, 2006)

*178*

178


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

764


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

382


----------



## stevg (Aug 31, 2008)

697


----------



## Baystlth1 (Sep 26, 2006)

24


----------



## Herkaleez (Feb 12, 2005)

14


----------



## CAPI TRAV (Dec 16, 2004)

480


----------



## honcho (Aug 1, 2006)

four


----------



## Redfishbabe77 (Jun 21, 2007)

711


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

221.........come on lucky number 221! thanks


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

203


----------



## robott (Aug 2, 2005)

420


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

589


----------



## gus v. (May 26, 2005)

666 
Thanks


----------



## Chief 21 (Feb 9, 2009)

21


----------



## coastalbend74 (Feb 20, 2008)

54


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

892


----------



## fishtales (Jun 7, 2005)

48


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

444


----------



## JWRIGHT (Apr 6, 2006)

*Knife*

437


----------



## shortround (Mar 24, 2005)

648


----------



## bigfish5 (Jun 7, 2006)

762


----------



## Fubar (Jun 10, 2005)

824


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

212

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

how about 747


----------



## GTD (Aug 18, 2005)

*Number*

990


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

396 

State Vet you rock man!


----------



## jw1228 (Apr 22, 2006)

765 that is an awesome knife


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

445


----------



## SchickeP (Dec 17, 2007)

how about 79


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

76


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

390- sure would make a good b-day present!


----------



## deerslayer64d (Aug 20, 2006)

my guess in 700 cuz I luv my remy


----------



## Fishtease (Nov 14, 2006)

269


----------



## Empireboats (Mar 8, 2009)

979


----------



## smb (Feb 7, 2008)

291


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

932


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

734...Winner, winner...chicken dinner!!!


----------



## mullet head (Sep 29, 2005)

436.....come on....daddy wants a new knife!!!!


----------



## ridgerunner2468 (Oct 26, 2006)

452


----------



## FIRESPIDER (Jul 15, 2005)

*Knife*

501


----------



## Mr. Fish (Jun 25, 2007)

257


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

919


----------



## jake/jenny (Jul 18, 2008)

733


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

527


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

418!!!


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

34


----------



## 1-2-Fish (Dec 21, 2004)

3


----------



## 1-2-Fish (Dec 21, 2004)

I see 3 was taken...I'll take #12


----------



## tamdev (Jun 30, 2005)

743


----------



## 2GOOD (Mar 16, 2008)

220


----------



## rumdumb (Apr 17, 2008)

27


----------



## thatdoggJake (Dec 31, 2007)

209


----------



## thatdoggJake (Dec 31, 2007)

Free_loader said:


> 555
> 
> and for those of you that don;t want to go thru the same pain i did to make sure i didn't dupe a number .. here's everthing before me


that probably took a couple of minutes...
just for that they should give you a knife


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

141

Thanks for the opportunity; great looking blade.


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

068 for me


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

555 it's a winner!!!!


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

849


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Almost time:cheers:


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> Almost time:cheers:


tick tock...tick tock...tick tock

the suspense is killing me


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Pick me, pick me! I'm feeling lucky.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

*THE WINNING NUMBER IS...........*

*441*


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

pg542 said:


> 441....very cool, Stumpy. Thanks.


:shamrock:RIGHT ON THE NOSE! Congrats! PM me your address and I need to know if you want the sheath on the left or right side.

Thanks everyone for participating:cheers:


----------



## subsea78 (Sep 12, 2007)

410


----------



## deerslayer64d (Aug 20, 2006)

congrats !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nice nife


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

rigged!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

congrats on the knife! Well done stumpy!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

atcNick said:


> rigged!


From here on out it may be:tongue:


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

hehehe


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## Randsims (Oct 7, 2007)

ohhh so close ,,,,,, congrats.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

DOH!!
Congrats. Thats gonna be a great knife.

Thanks for the chance Stumpy.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

*1*

1


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

888 BINGO!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

congrats on the win, hat off to you Stumpy, appreciate your generosity.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

:dance:


State_Vet said:


> :shamrock:RIGHT ON THE NOSE! Congrats! PM me your address and I need to know if you want the sheath on the left or right side.
> 
> Thanks everyone for participating:cheers:


 Wooooo-Hooooo!!!!Pm sent. WOW! This is way 2cool. I haven't won anything this cool in a very long time. Sorry it took so long to get back to you, State_Vet. (holiday wknd) Thank you very, very much. For someone who isn't an "off the shelf" type guy, this is perfect. Thanks everybody, especially you Stumpy!!! WOW!!!!


----------



## Fishslayer76 (Feb 20, 2008)

766


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Fishslayer76 said:


> 766


Stumpy, you need to pick up your abandoned traps. LOL

Thanks for doing it again George. That is very generous.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Way to go, Thanks George...Pale Guy...return your dang phone calls lol.

TH


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Way to go, Thanks George...Pale Guy...return your dang phone calls lol.
> 
> TH


WOW!! look everybody he's alive.....Bloody Tom Harper himself!!

LOL


----------



## mullet head (Sep 29, 2005)

Dad Gum It....only 5 off!!!!


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

DERN IT MAN ! Only missed by 4.........Congrats, super knife.


----------



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

19


----------

